# Hunters Specialties Attractor Max E-Call



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was just on Cabelas site and found this e-call on sale for $35. this sounds like an amazing deal. It has a 10 watt speaker and 10 pre-loaded sounds. But the thing I like most is , you can add your own sounds to it !!! Normally this call is $100. I orded one to check it out and will do a review when I receive it. It should make a great e-caller for guys using hand calls.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You might have to send it to Skip to complete the part of the review of its performance in the cold--- I'll bet Arizona doesn't get many sub zero days.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dave, we do get sub zero days. Not usually lower than -8 deg though. When I reported on the Dogg Catcher from Primos, I tried using it at about 4 to 8 deg above zero. Most snowfall in one storm that I know of was around 8ft and many people got stranded and died from it. I personally know a guy that is dad died. He had gotten his hunting partner to a small cabin(he had hurt his leg) and he then tried to hike out (stupid) they found him about a week after the storm. This was back in 1967 my senior year during a late elk season in Dec. Not to far from here they measured almost 9 ft of snow after the storm.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good point to consider, Cat.

Bought a Wind River E-caller, went hunting in the cold morning, waited a half hour till daylight, hit the "On" switch and nothing. Too dang cold for it and traded for a FoxPro. No more issues.

Ed: You may consider placing the thing in the freezer for a while and giving it a try before the warranty expires.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glen, I always have my Foxpro Scorpion and I know it works at least down to -8 deg

But I have 2 other JS PT e-callers and they seem to work. I also have a JS Gallows which also works in the cold. I like having more than one of the smaller e-callers that will work up to 50 yds. The reason this one interested me is that you can put other sounds on it, hopefully it is as small as the PT series.. I dont really care about the horn speaker on it and may take it off and replace with a small tweeter. I just use them in conjunction when I hand call.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Could be a good option. Let us know.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK, I got the JS Attractor Max in yesterday. The pic below shows the size compared to one of my JS PT series and my Foxpro Scorpion e-caller all with thier remotes. The body of the Attractor Max is the same size as the PT series, but with the horn speaker it is a little bulky. I will try the caller later this week to see how clear it is with louder volume, which personally I dont really care about. I tried it in the backyard last night out to 50 yds and it worked really good, but I barely had the volume up. Within a few min, I had a couple of ravens circling, lol The sounds that came on it are listed below and also came with a code to download 2 more of JS sounds from their website. It states it will hold 128 Mb of storage for additional sounds. It also came with a couple of replaceable stickers to write different sounds on. I will be replacing 4 sounds with 4 of my own.









Sounds on the caller as shipped:

1-Jack Buffet 6-Woodpecker

2-Cottontail 7-Dist Kitten

3-Canine Pups 8-Fawn Bleat

4-Ki-Yi 9-Coyote&raccoon

5-Chicken Distress 10-Coyote Pup Dist

I will be replacing 5-6-7-9

the woodpecker is Ok, but I will be putting my old Burham Bros Yellow Headed Woodpecker that my son re-mastered in his studio, which is my go to call when using an e-caller.

I will give another report as soon as I get out and hopefully be able to have another guess the weight contest as well.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

FYI...I used the smaller one in the washes around Tuscon for cats. First ever E-Caller I ever bought was the smaller version. I would use my mouth call for a few minutes then turn on the caller. The cats and grey foxed loved the bird sound in the washes near Tuscon.

As one of those weirdo engineers Ill ease your mind a little. HEAT hurts batteries and electronics more than cold ever could. If your caller seems to not like the cold change the batteries to nimH or NiCads.


----------

